# Climber Needed in Alaska



## Amanda Brandlen (Feb 3, 2005)

Small tree care company seeks seasonal climber/foreperson. 
*Min 3 years experience required. Looking for all around climber with excellent pruning skills and able to do large removals. 
*Must be drug free, have drivers license. (CDL and ISA certified a plus)
*Must have safe work ethics and excellent customer service.
Pay and bonuses will DOE 
We are an Equal Oppertunity Employer.
Come experience Alaska!! 
Please mail your resume to 
2650 Ravens Flight DR
Wasilla, Ak 99654
or chat back with us on this site.
or E-mail me @ [email protected]


----------

